# Upgrading to Bedroom using points



## Peachy Kinda Girl (May 28, 2017)

I purchased a round trip ticket for 2 for BOS LSL to Chicago, then TE to FW then Okc via Heartland Flyer. Roomettes on all legs of the LSL and TE. I now have about 30,000 amtrak points. If I call the amtrak rewards number would they be able to modify my reservation and upgrade the TE portions only to a bedroom using the points? I want to avoid rebooking the whole trip.


----------



## ehbowen (May 28, 2017)

I don't think so, although you might call them and ask. The worst they can do is say, "No."


----------



## the_traveler (May 28, 2017)

I think now under AGR 2.0 (since it's now based on the fare), they may have to rebook the entire reservation. It's no longer a set number of points.

I would also recommend calling.

It might be possible if you paid cash for your reservation to keep the LSL reservation and just cancel the TE segment and just rebook it.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 28, 2017)

I would call to find out all your options, but I suspect you may have to start over.


----------

